# MAC and PKI



## barrypatch (Sep 10, 2004)

My niece (aka secretary) just got a MAC for graduation. She needs a PKI so we can email info back and forth securely with confidential client info. We are in two different offices. 

I can't figure out how to install the PKI on her MAC. I got her the same PKI that the other employees use, but she is the only one with a MAC.

Has anyone been able to do this successfully?

Thanks.

Nancy


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

http://macgpg.sourceforge.net/

http://www.sente.ch/software/GPGMail/English.lproj/GPGMail.html


----------

